# Permanizer vs Duration vs Iron Clad



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, I recently have become dissatisfied with the service at my local SW. My price per gallon of Duration was $35, they decided that they would raise my cost to $45:laughing: without any notification, I guess they thought I was too stupid to check the reciept. I told them that wouldnt work and they tried to say they cant give contractors discounts anymore. I called there bluff and they lowered the cost to $36.50. Even though they adjusted the price, it still made me want to shop elsewhere. I love Duration for the coverage, self priming, and the peace of mind that its going to do the job-the stuff is like rubber.:thumbsup: I checked the local paint shops and have found Porter's Permanizer for $32 and Ben Moore's Iron Clad for $38. Self priming is the most important paint for what we do and where I find the best deal,product is where I'll probably buy everything else. For those of you who have used these which is the best and best for those prices. Keep in mind that Sw could raise the price again, and I dont like the feeling of constantly checking all reciept prices, It should only take a good glance over for your home store, not the case anymore. Thanks, Charlie


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I pay $48 for Duration Exterior
Granted, I don't buy it in any volume
But still, it's always been pretty dang expensive
I think you were getting a mistake deal somehow, really


But anyway....the IronClad is not really comparable to Duration
It's a different animal altogether
Think of the IronClad as a premium quality top of the line Rustoleum type product
It's great for what it is, but it's no Duration

The MooreGlo would be the closest thing to Duration in the BM line

Well, until the exterior Aura comes out anyway


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I may be wrong but I don't believe there is a contractor discount for Duration at all. The interior is 36 ish and the ext is 48 ish ...depending on the base.....no discount


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Paint $$$*

On a more general level...
Newer paints are getting more expensive to develope & ship all the time!
Your earlier discount sounded unusually good! Not many $$ being made there!!
ACE paints just came across with their first price increase in a while.
Raw materials and resin prices aren't going down, THAT'S FOR SURE!

Faron


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

The discount was given by the previous manager. He gave great discounts across the board and would do anything for you. It worked out good for everyone, they werent making a killing per gallon but he had every painter in town coming there. He moved, and the new manager is not quit the paint pusher that he was. Since he's not selling as much he thinks he needs to up the price to make the difference. I still talk to the old manager (which still works for SW as a manager in another state) and he agrees for the reasons I said above as the increase. If Iron Clad is not the answer then what about the Permanizer. I can get that for $32 and it appears to be similar. I know my prices for paint are cheap and maybe I shouldnt be complaining but there is too many hacks in this town, Im trying to keep my cost as low as possible without sacrificing quality.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Do you have a Pratt & Lambert dealer in your area? Accolade is about the same thing as Duration, just a bit different consistency. It should perform well for you though and yes it is self priming. Exterior only comes in Eggshell and SG though.


----------



## HomeGuard (Dec 13, 2007)

I get duration exterior for $42, its at a slight discount. And I know this is like saying the world is flat but I used the new self priming Behr paint on a job and was very impressed with the quality. Its called Preimium Plus Ultra--However you cant get it in a pastel base-WTF? 

It went on very similar to duration and covered similar (on vinyl)-- $35 per gal


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Less like saying the world is flat, more like saying you are in a happy, emotionally fulfilling, mutually respectful, relationship with Satan


----------



## HomeGuard (Dec 13, 2007)

I know, it even burned my fingers as I typed it


----------



## paintprogal (Aug 19, 2008)

*I just recieved an email from my SW rep stating the increases from Dow chemical because I pitched a fit over the price increases . I will maintain that Duration cant be beat . Permanizer is good but I haven`t used anthing like Duration , 2 coats on a treated lumber fence still looks good 8 years later !*
*If you use as many different products as I have you will find out that your complaints will stop litterally if you pick out the best SwWproducts and use them . Your discounts will also be better if you do this . I have used everythng form A-Z and I have the best overall results with SW paints .*


----------

